# Help! Considering purchasing ZSK or Tajima Neo II



## trendytee (Oct 20, 2008)

Completely new to embroidery. Have it narrowed down to the ZSK and Tajima Neo II single head machines. Tajima comes with Illustrator software and ZSK with Wilcom. I currently use Coreldraw...not familiar with illustrator at all. Does anyone have any input regarding pros/cons of either of these machines. Needing to make the best informed decision I can.


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

There will be a learning curve with either machine and the software.
Look at which one will give you the best tech support and training.


----------



## oldkush (Jun 25, 2007)

Good advice .... make after sales service and support a big part of your decision on which machine to purchase.

Having a dealer / service tech near by is a huge bonus because if you should need service, you will be charged travel miles and that can amount to a lot of money if a tech has to come in from half way across the country.

Both Tajima and ZSK produce very good machines with a strong reputation for quality and performance. With proper care, maintenance and service either will serve you well for a long time.

You do not have to purchase the software the machine dealer sells .... you are free to mix and match machines / software. For example, you could use Tajima DG/ML Pulse software with the ZSK machine or Wilcom with a Tajima machine.

If you are comfortable with CorelDraw, Tajima software may be a good choice for you because they do offer CorelDraw integration options. Wilcom integrates with Adobe Illustrator.

Embroidery has a pretty steep learning curve. Do not expect to learn everything in a few weeks or months. 

There is a Tajima group at
TajimaPlus : Tajima Owners Group

and a ZSK group at
zskowners : ZSK OWNERS

Joining both of these groups may help with your decision on which machine / software to buy.

Good luck






lizziemaxine said:


> There will be a learning curve with either machine and the software.
> Look at which one will give you the best tech support and training.


----------



## trendytee (Oct 20, 2008)

I thought Wilcom was made by Coreldraw. It says the Wilcom Deco Studio package comes with Coreldraw????


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

trendytee said:


> I thought Wilcom was made by Coreldraw. It says the Wilcom Deco Studio package comes with Coreldraw????


No, Wilcom makes Wilcom. Corel Draw is integrated into the Wilcom program so that you can move from one to the other seamlessly.

Pulse software, which is what Tajima offers, has one program that uses Corel Draw much like the way Wilcom does and another program called 
i2 Embroidery that is a plug-in for Adobe Illustrator (CS3 and newer). The i2 Embroidery is a subscription plan.


----------



## trendytee (Oct 20, 2008)

Thanks for the clarification...so much to learn


----------



## oldkush (Jun 25, 2007)

Ooops .... sorry Shelly. Should have reread my post before sending. I reversed which embroidery software was integrated with which vector graphics program.

Wilcom is integrated with CorelDraw [in DecoStudio] not Illustrator.

Bob






trendytee said:


> I thought Wilcom was made by Coreldraw. It says the Wilcom Deco Studio package comes with Coreldraw????


----------



## MagnumGrafX (Nov 6, 2007)

Have you considered the Amaya XT? I bought one 2 years ago & as of the week before Christmas bought my second machine. Very friendly, tech support has been super with the very little I have used them. Made in The USA.


----------



## SunEmbroidery (Oct 18, 2007)

I haven't heard anything about ZSK recently but the ones I've seen were built like tanks and ran very fast.


----------



## trendytee (Oct 20, 2008)

Thank you all so much for your input on my decision


----------



## TEWH (Jan 27, 2009)

The Tajima is going to have a much higher resale value and, there are a lot more technicians/support available for it.


----------



## TEWHcom (Jan 26, 2009)

Well, Tajima has a stronger presence in the US market than ZSK... parts and technical service are cheaper and easier to find for the Tajima machines...


----------

